
Short Heels and Long Toes: A Surprising Recipe for Speed  - carterschonwald
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/10/biomechanics-of-sprinting/
======
dkarl
_To understand the paradox, the researchers set up a computer model of a
sprinter’s push-off. The simulation revealed that despite providing a
mechanical disadvantage, the short lever arm of a sprinter’s heel actually
produced more force than the longer lever arm of a non-sprinter._

Funny how as soon as you discover something, your computer simulations
miraculously start to predict it.

------
yuan
This shouldn't be a surprise for anyone who knows what a gearbox is, should
it?

------
diN0bot
nice how this study remarks on the earlier one about shorter toes being more
energy efficient for long distance running.

i look forward to the vertical studies that show whether a regular person who
starts sprinting regularly can shorten their tendron, or whether it is
entirely genetic. not sure about toes changing lengths,...

~~~
jplewicke
You can definitely shorten your overall foot length. I've dropped one shoe
size over the past two years since starting to run semi-compettively, mostly
due to stronger foot muscles pulling my arch higher.

